# Music to Clear the Mind



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Back when I used to commute by car to and from The Big City every weekday, I would climb wearily into the Subaru for the hour's drive home. Silence in the car until I hit the open road, then some serious noise to Clear the Mind of the cobwebs and gunk of a frustrating day at work. A longtime devotee of cassette tapes, I would punch in a tape with the likes of--

We Will Rock You: Queen
Rock You Like a Hurricane: Scorpions
American Society: L7
Pumping on Steel: Billy Idol
Synchronicity: The Police
This is Shangri-La: Mother Love Bone
Loud Love: Soundgarden
Whole Lotta Love: Led Zeppelin

And let the cleansing begin.

Anyone else with a similar tale?

(A note about Billy Idol: He had one of the tightest bands ever. I'll bet his drummer lost much weight every gig.)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Silence is the best brain cleanser for me. I enjoy the quiet inside my vehicle. In the city in frenetic traffic, music is often distracting and disabling; on the open road, I do enjoy some great classical music, but, likewise, I enjoy the open road and the open skies and open view and my open mind that is free of the constant 'babble' we are subjected to in the modern world.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I agree that music in difficult and congested traffic conditions is too much, but I did (and do) enjoy listening to Rock and Pop in the car-- loud, good acoustics--once out on the open road. Home is where I listen to my other musics, Classical, Flamenco, etc. I think often that listening to the music I like in the speeding car, especially while on an open yet winding road on a sunny day is a pleasure that would have been impossible to even imagine 200 years ago. The only remote parallel would be King George listening to the Water Music in his royal barge on the Thames as he glided sedately along. Just wouldn't be the same, though.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I find that classical goes very well with speeding cars on open roads on sunny days. The music can make me feel like the speed of the vehicle is either stately and relaxed or no longer bound by the road and airborne. It can often be a thrilling 'disconnect' between reality and sensation.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Uriah Heep - Easy livin'.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to stomp it out.

Speedy J - Actor Nine


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I wore out a tape of Mercury by American Music Club, just realised it came out 22 years ago, wow time does really fly.

For old times sake ....


----------

